# Baker NT Commentaries CD - $69.95



## crhoades (Dec 2, 2004)

From RejoiceSoftware.com
I have this and it is great!

Special Offer: BAKER'S NT COMMENTARY on CD-ROM 

Value In Print ............... $600.00
List Price of CD ............ $250.00
OUR PRICE ................. $69.95 (70% OFF)

This CD-ROM is powered by Libronix and includes all 12 Volumes
of this Award-Winning Series!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"If you own the New Testament Commentaries ... nothing more needs to be said. If you do not own them, you should - that is, if you are a serious student of Scripture."The Reformed Review

Baker's NT Commentary in 12 Volumes on CD-ROM provides :

A Fresh Translation of the Biblical Text
Verse-by-Verse Comments and Application
Critical Notes on the Greek Text
Chapter Summaries
All Twelve Volumes of the Acclaimed BNTC Set
Authored by Dr. W. Hendriksen and Dr. S. Kistemaker
Over 9,600 Pages of Expert Commentary
Navigate by Page Number
Perform Searches. Take Notes.
Powered by the Libronix Digital Library System

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Baker's NT Commentary is the ONLY modern multi-volume commentary set covering all of the NT written entirely from a Reformed/Calvinistic perspective

Please Note the Following:

This is a Stand-Alone Product. No other Program Required
*The BNTC on CD will be available for $69.95 (70% OFF) from 12-01 to 12-07*
The BNTC on CD Sells for $159.95 on the Logos Web Site
This Product Requires Windows 98 or Above
This Product can be Installed Entirely to the Hard Disk
This Product makes a GREAT Christmas Gift
You may want to FORWARD this Special Offer to a Friend


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


To Order Baker's New Testament Commentary on CD-ROM for $69.95 (70% OFF ), go to:

http://www.dxcart.com/cart/?id=8698&code=BKBKNTC


----------

